# The Swampland Project



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm in the process of building a rod for Lance and thought that I'd post it going through the process. The first prototype I tried using aluminum between the thin stock and failed miserably. There was a problem with the glue lines, I made a rookie mistake and forgot to use a thicker board to give even pressure when I clamped up the board leaving a fairly thick glue line. The second I used dyed black veneer between the purple heart and yellow heart, it looks like it will come together fairly well. I'll try and do some turning in the next couple of days and will post photos as it goes along.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I'm looking forward to watching this build develop! If ya need to ditch the first proto, I call dibs.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Awsome! That thing is gonna be sweet!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Looking forward to this. Thanks again Mark.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Mark that is looking great!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Looking great, please keep us updated.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

That is really cool


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome 3D effect in that chevron. Nothing less than top shelf from Mark.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Your mistakes are far better than my best work. Where is your trash can?


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Man, that looks awesome! You doin all that on a little miter box or what?


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

I finally got a chance to make the aft grip and turn both grips for the rod. I next up is finish. I haven't figured out what wrap to use I know what colors, if you have any ideas let me know.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Knowing Lance, I have a good guess, but what colors are you using?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

If I had to guess 3 colors...nah. One of Owen's crouching tiger weaves would be badazz in the split.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

I finally got around to finishing Lances rod, the grips have 4 coats of Enduro Poly finish on it. The wraps are a spider pattern with some bright colors, purple, bright green, a med green and a light purple. The wraps are tucked under the grips, the guides are micro guides trimmed in met purple. I hope that the colors are bright enough for Lance. I've got a couple of grips to build for a friend, then a rod for Bill Batson's collection. I'll post photos of that one as I go along.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

What a rod ! Can't wait to put it in my hands. Mark you've done a fantastic job, and I really appreciate the time and effort you put into building it. Thanks very much and I'll be getting back with you after the show.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Yep, another fine piece of work.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Flawless


----------



## Angler Innovations USA (Nov 13, 2012)

Sick!


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Congrats,beautiful work!!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

As usual Mark, stunning sir. I know from experience, your photos, as good as they are, do not do your work justice. In the hand, they are perfection...


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

WOW, that is totally COOL.... awesome rod, I would have to put it on the wall instead of fishing with it.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

It's not a crouching tiger weave , but...wow! Extemely well done, Mark!!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

This is not rodbuilding... This is art...!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks all for the kind words, it was a fun build.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Mark, I just received my rod today let me tell you the photos do not compare to the actual rod. You've outdone yourself on this build and I very much appreciate the time you took to build it for me.

Thanks again for the hard work you put into this rod.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks Lance I'm glad that you like it and that it made it in one piece. It always makes me a little nervous when I look at the tracking number and it says that the package was left on the porch (lol). I'm glad that it made it in time to go to the show with you.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

It did show up in one piece but one of the end caps was completely pulled off.

I'll have it on display in North Carolina and then at the Texas Fishing show and finally the Texas Rodbuilders show in April.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I agree with Lance, pictures don't do your work justice. Look forward to the Houston show and seeing that rod and Lance.
Cheers, Ellis


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

ellisredfish said:


> I agree with Lance, pictures don't do your work justice. Look forward to the Houston show and seeing that rod and Lance.
> Cheers, Ellis


That would be awesome! I'd luv to see that in person. A absolute work of art!!!! I would have to display that above fireplace! Beautifull!!!!!!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

It's been a while Ellis. Hope to see you there.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

I had the pleasure of putting my hands on this rod at the show yesterday. Thanks Lance for letting me touch that fine crafted tool! 
That rod is absolutely beautiful !


----------

